# AJ Styles render changed on WWE Champions page.



## MarkyWhipwreck (Dec 20, 2014)

Just wanted to point this out, usually a render being changed means a new title is coming. That's been the speculation going around about this, I really hope the WWE Title doesn't get a makeover and becomes a blue championship. 

It's the only legit world title we have :vincecry


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

nononononononoNoNoNoNoNoNoNoNoNONONONONONONONNONONONONONONONONO

NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

FUCKING MCMAHON WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU DOING!!!!


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

Oh, it's happening. Just wait for the redesign of the IC and US titles too.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

:no

The WWE title is fine the way it is, it doesn't need a potential makeover. :no:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The one of the few titles with prestige in the company going to be fucked up fpalm

If they make it a blue version of the UniTrash title :MAD


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

I was just talking about how much I hate new titles with new lineage in another thread. They've changed the name of the title before without ditching the lineage so hopefully that what they do here. I can't see them dropping the lineage.


----------



## Liger!Liger! (Apr 6, 2016)

Redesign, rebuild, reclaim they say.


----------



## Escobar (Oct 4, 2010)

This coloured belt gimmick is ruining my life


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

They'll probably just make it exactly like the Universal Title but blue.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Calm your tits yall. 

I mean, Vince is completely out of his mind at this point so it could happen, but we don't know for sure.


----------



## Swissblade (May 18, 2014)

It'll probably be the blue version of the Universal belt, so something like this


----------



## MickDX (Sep 10, 2016)

Hopefully the title would remain the same. I have no problem in a little blue on the belt but if it's a blue copy of the UC title the most prestigious title will look very cheap.


----------



## phyfts (Jul 26, 2015)

ShadowKiller said:


> It'll probably be the blue version of the Universal belt, so something like this


:andre


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

They updated his titleless render to a new one which is shown now (he has much longer hair than the old render). Hopefully this is just a mistake from updating it and the title's not being changed.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ace said:


> The one of the few titles with prestige in the company going to be fucked up fpalm
> 
> If they make it a blue version of the UniTrash title :MAD


Because the BLACK version of the UniTrash title is SOOOOOOOOO amazing...

My god you people are whiny. The belt is going to have no prestige because of the color. Not because of the booking, not because of who's holding it, not because of the history, because of the COLOR. And not even a color that doesn't fit, like pink, or yellow, or brown. It's BLUE. One of the most awesome of all colors, and granted, they should NOT be color coding their titles, and they do make the titles look worse, but my GOD the over exaggeration of you people just makes my head want to explode. These belts, the Universal title included is still a MASSIVE upgrade over that stupid spinner. That belt was a tragedy, but even then, it didn't mean the title wasn't worth winning and had no worth.

If Kenny Omega comes to WWE and wins the blue title, you're still gonna mark out and don't tell me you won't because you'd be a damn liar.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Lol people get really butt hurt whenever they change titles. How the hell does making it blue decrease it's prestige or make it no longer a "real world title"?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Because the BLACK version of the UniTrash title is SOOOOOOOOO amazing...
> 
> My god you people are whiny. The belt is going to have no prestige because of the color. Not because of the booking, not because of who's holding it, not because of the history, because of the COLOR. And not even a color that doesn't fit, like pink, or yellow, or brown. It's BLUE. One of the most awesome of all colors, and granted, they should NOT be color coding their titles, and they do make the titles look worse, but my GOD the over exaggeration of you people just makes my head want to explode. These belts, the Universal title included is still a MASSIVE upgrade over that stupid spinner. That belt was a tragedy, but even then, it didn't mean the title wasn't worth winning and had no worth.
> 
> If Kenny Omega comes to WWE and wins the blue title, you're still gonna mark out and don't tell me you won't because you'd be a damn liar.


 The blue would make it look like a damn kids toy and devalue it by making it the SD title.



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Lol people get really butt hurt whenever they change titles. How the hell does making it blue decrease it's prestige or make it no longer a "real world title"?


 What happens when they decide to move the title to Raw? Do they change it to red to make it look like the Universal title?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ace said:


> The blue would make it look like a damn kids toy and devalue it by making it the SD title.


It's ALREADY the Smackdown title, it's ON SMACKDOWN.

Looking like a toy does not mean the belt isn't prestigious. It's bad, but it doesn't kill the legacy or the person holding it. And nothing is worse than the spinner when it comes to looking like a toy. Compared to the Spinner, the Universal title might as well be the Undisputed title.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It's ALREADY the Smackdown title, it's ON SMACKDOWN.


 Yeah but it has always been the WWE championship i.e. the one with all the history, that is on SD because Raw couldn't hold onto it. Changing it to blue will lessen the prestige of it as it would be officially be the 'B' show belt.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ace said:


> Yeah but it has always been the WWE championship i.e. the one with all the history, that is on SD because Raw couldn't hold onto it. Changing it to blue will lessen the prestige of it as it would be officially be the 'B' show belt.


Changing the color of the strap SOMEHOW means that it's not the same title, and SOMEHOW means that that Shield triple threat never happened. I don't understand your point whatsoever.

Well, hey, I guess if it's not the same belt, AJ Styles never won it. What do you know, something good CAN come out of this.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Ace said:


> The blue would make it look like a damn kids toy and devalue it by making it the SD title.
> 
> What happens when they decide to move the title to Raw? Do they change it to red to make it look like the Universal title?


Um... how is that a concern? It's not like both titles will ever be on the same show at the same time, if this one ends up red the other will end up blue, what does it matter? Unless you're trying to imply that the Universal title is less prestigious because it's red, and that if the World title becomes red it too will lack prestige, in which case I have no response for that.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Um... how is that a concern? It's not like both titles will ever be on the same show at the same time, if this one ends up red the other will end up blue, what does it matter? Unless you're trying to imply that the Universal title is less prestigious because it's red, and that if the World title becomes red it too will lack prestige, in which case I have no response for that.


 I'm saying changing it would be pointless, and you could possibly kill any chance of a switch between the two titles. 

Are they going to switch the titles and keep the colors? They're better off keeping the titles as they are, rather than degrading a prestigious title with a rich lineage to the level of a brand title.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Changing the color of the strap SOMEHOW means that it's not the same title, and SOMEHOW means that that Shield triple threat never happened. I don't understand your point whatsoever.
> 
> Well, hey, I guess if it's not the same belt, AJ Styles never won it. What do you know, something good CAN come out of this.


 By changing the design to a more SD oriented belt, would be devaluing a prestigious title by making it a brand title, like the SD tag title/Raw tag title and SD women's title/Raw women's title.

The WWE title, IC title and US title are above that and to a lesser extent the Universal title, but by making the WWE title blue, you're making it the SD and Raw champions as opposed to the WWE champion and Universal champion.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ace said:


> It's not difficult to understand at all fpalm
> 
> By changing the design to a more SD oriented belt would be devaluing a prestigious title by making it a brand title...


I should've clarified. I didn't mean that I literally didn't have the cognitive ability to process the point you were making, it's just that it was insanely stupid.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Ace said:


> It's not difficult to understand at all fpalm
> 
> By changing the design to a more SD oriented belt would be devaluing a prestigious title by making it a brand title...


Yea but how? As long as the lineage is intact the prestige should be as well.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

This would be absolutely HORRIBLE.

Only a company as stupid as WWE could think that changing the WWE title would be a good idea after the shitshow we saw at Summerslam when the Universal title was revealed.


----------



## Dmight (Aug 31, 2016)

A-Brand should get an A-Belt


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Yea but how? As long as the lineage is intact the prestige should be as well.


 It's all about perception.

Sure the WWE title will have the prestige but the whole Raw-SD/A show-B show stigma will still exist. By changing the colors to reflect that, it would only make the title look worse off as it will be representing the B shows colors, as opposed to being the top title which is untouched and is purely on SD because Raw couldn't keep it there.


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

Calm Down.

I Think they will just drop *"world heavyweight"* from it because Vince wants to call it WWE Championship.
And maybe make the WWE Logo *blue *instead of the *red.
*
It will actually fit AJs side plates.












*Did i make you feel better?*


----------



## Crasp (Feb 26, 2014)

Of course it's happenning. The moment they debuted the new Raw tag titles it was obvious this was the next title in line.

It sucks, but at least the titles do look a fair amount better on the blue leather than the red.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Welp at least it shows they are committed to this who brand split thing.

Not sure if that's a good or a bad thing but still.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

HERE Comes bland look for the title


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Let's hope that the AJ Styles title is as phenomenal as the Phenomenal One :aj


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

What a pointless thing to waste time and money on.

If its not broke. Just don't fucking try to fix it


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

Ace said:


> Let's hope that the AJ Styles title is as phenomenal as the Phenomenal One :


Lets be real. It will be the blue version of the Universal title and it will likely be shit.


----------



## Lavidavi35 (Jan 27, 2016)

As long as the strap itself isn't Blue and it's not called the 'Smackdown Championship' I'm fine with a change. Honestly, I want the spinner belt back! It was so shiny!


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

2016.. What a fucking year.. :maisie3


----------



## xvampmanx (Apr 2, 2012)

We all knew this was coming, since its happening I wish they kept the black leather and just have the inner a different colour. Much like the woman belts. Both Universal and whatever they change the Smackdown championship to would look so much much better with 2 colours rather than a solid.

It wont take long before WWE realise championship replica's/kid toys arnt selling so well.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

There will never be a worse looking belt than the Universal title. I'd rather have them keep the black leather but blue wouldn't be too bad if it's the same as the attitude era WWE title.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It's ALREADY the Smackdown title, it's ON SMACKDOWN.
> 
> Looking like a toy does not mean the belt isn't prestigious. It's bad, but it doesn't kill the legacy or the person holding it. And nothing is worse than the spinner when it comes to looking like a toy. Compared to the Spinner, the Universal title might as well be the Undisputed title.


Spinner& Divas Championship >>>>>>>>>belt that looks like it got rained on by Stephanie McMahon's period


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

It's always only been a matter of time.


----------



## Florat (Feb 25, 2016)

Not a surprise at all, it was obvious but man, I hate how everything is the same now. 

You have Raw's Tag Team Champions and Smackdown's Tag Team Champion, this makes the title seems so much less important and every Raw Title have to be red while every Smackdown title have to be blue. It takes out all the prestige of it by making it nothing more than the title that only belong to a brand. It simply doesn't hold any values...

Well, I wasn't a fan of the original WWE Title anyway. I am more a fan of old title like the Undisputed Title or the former WWF Title. I just hate how you have a huge WWE Logo on it, there is no class or elegance in it. Makes it look like a toy


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm hoping they keep the strap black and just change some of the plating to blue, but if it does turn blue it's not that big of a deal. It'll probably be redesigned in a few years, anyways.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

The colour of a title belt doesn't change it's reverance or legitmacy. The Ultimate Warrior had a fucking purple WWF Title belt. Jack Brisco & Harley Race had a red NWA Title belt. Sometimes people just get riled up over the dumbest things


----------



## Reign Supreme (Dec 14, 2016)

I like the colored titles. In fact, change the name too. Calling the title the WWE title and it having an equal on the other brand that doesn't don the company's name doesn't make sense.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

its crazy a few years ago when a similar design to the black strap was debuted for the first time, people where going on and on about how bad it was


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

ShadowKiller said:


> It'll probably be the blue version of the Universal belt, so something like this


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

BrotherNero said:


>


It looks better blue than it does red.

That said I think that the colour typing of the titles for each brand is somewhat cool. It's definitely different.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

:draper2 Tough luck


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Another opportunity to sync behind and in front of the curtain and turn a simple belt change into the next major angle in wrestling. 

Every fan knows VKM made this decision, because he is pissed the Universal title is perceived as the weaker title and that the premium title should be on Raw. But unfortunately it does have a dumb name and no lineage. Daniel Bryan told everybody as much on Talking Smack. So what they should be doing is have Daniel Bryan and AJ Styles refuse the order to change the belt. The heel champ and the babyface GM of the Smackdown brand stand united. They simply won´t do it. Smackdown is better. Deal with it, Steph.

Vince and Steph are losing their shit. Now it´s almost like AJ Styles is carrying an outlaw title on a brand that Vince has lost/is losing control over. This could be the first step to a NWO-esque storyline. 

AJ Styles and Daniel Bryan have joined forces on Smackdown *to make wrestling great again.* They will restore honour in the ring, so when girls busts their TNAs, they get the credit they deserve and will not be held back by an inferior WWE product and its monopoly. (once again playing both sides of the curtain)

Obviously VKM´s #1 soldier John Cena cannot accept that. He attacks Daniel Bryan. Once again blurring the lines, cause fans are aware of Daniel´s medical condition, which will make the heel turn so much more effective. (Of course this has to be exceptionally choreographed to look legit, yet protect Daniel). Cena is Team Red, and out comes Samoa Joe in his debut. Finally the hour of revenge for the small promotions and their guys has come. 

We have already seen at Survivor Series that the fans side with Smackdown as the babyface brand. Just embrace it and make Raw WAR again.

The best part, if it swings the other way and WWE fans stand by Vince/Raw, you just have Smackdown play the heel and it works the same way. These dirty indy cunts thinking they can take over our WWE. Never. 

It really does not matter. Just listen to the crowd feeling and play it from there. Now Styles, Joe and Bryan are the evil intruders who worked a masterplan to destroy WWR from within.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

ElTerrible said:


> Another opportunity to sync behind and in front of the curtain and turn a simple belt change into the next major angle in wrestling.
> 
> Every fan knows VKM made this decision, because he is pissed the Universal title is perceived as the weaker title and that the premium title should be on Raw. But unfortunately it does have a dumb name and no lineage. Daniel Bryan told everybody as much on Talking Smack. So what they should be doing is have Daniel Bryan and AJ Styles refuse the order to change the belt. The heel champ and the babyface GM of the Smackdown brand stand united. They simply won´t do it. Smackdown is better. Deal with it, Steph.
> 
> ...


Sure because the WWE and Invasion/Hostile takeover storylines have been so fruitful in the past. 

Why don't they just start booking SDL at VFW Halls too?

The NWO worked once in North America. Once. It worked because the guys they ran it with initially before the third man was introduced were perceived as WWF guys. Joe, Styles, Bryan, Nakamura whoever else you could put in there have already been established within some kind of WWE mythology No one is going to buy into them as an invading force. Hogan being the third guy was genius, but only because of how well it was working with Hall and Nash because even though Hogan had been there it made it seem like he was still working for the enemy. I also don't think any fans see indies as WWE's enemy. NWO also benefitted from the guy who ended up as the puppet master having actual power within the WCW organization. Everything that you can do with hostile takeover type story has been done and then attempted again with disastrous results.


----------



## ImSumukh (Mar 26, 2016)

No chance u bloody Meekmahons ! that's the only & lonely title left in the company looks prestigious ! Ffs dont do that..


----------



## starsfan24 (Dec 4, 2016)

Damn. I was hoping they wouldn't change it to blue. There's no way he drops the belt on Tuesday is there?


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

MonkasaurusRex said:


> Sure because the WWE and Invasion/Hostile takeover storylines have been so fruitful in the past.
> 
> Why don't they just start booking SDL at VFW Halls too?
> 
> The NWO worked once in North America. Once. It worked because the guys they ran it with initially before the third man was introduced were perceived as WWF guys. Joe, Styles, Bryan, Nakamura whoever else you could put in there have already been established within some kind of WWE mythology No one is going to buy into them as an invading force. Hogan being the third guy was genius, but only because of how well it was working with Hall and Nash because even though Hogan had been there it made it seem like he was still working for the enemy. I also don't think any fans see indies as WWE's enemy. NWO also benefitted from the guy who ended up as the puppet master having actual power within the WCW organization. Everything that you can do with hostile takeover type story has been done and then attempted again with disastrous results.


Daniel, Styles, Joe and Nakamura can´t sell their roots outside of WWE? AJ Styles and Joe were seen as the best guys not in WWE for a decade. A DECADE. They are in WWE for less than a year. Namakmura is the big name from Japan. And who brought them all to Smackdown. Daniel Bryan! Vince McMahon took away his one true love, his ability to wrestle. Of course this would be a story of epic proportions, if Daniel wrestled on the outlaw Smackdown program. 

Could you imagine John Cena brutalizing Daniel Bryan at WrestleMania turning on Smackdown after some sort of 3 on 3 match. Out comes Vince McMahon hands him the Red Shirt. Yes that is the Hogan moment. Great job WWE. The shocking yet still so predictable Cena heel turn. Everybody is a bit underwhelmed. Suddenly you hear Best in the World. That place would fucking explode. By God.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

>Get ready for a blue spinner belt


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

ElTerrible said:


> Daniel, Styles, Joe and Nakamura can´t sell their roots outside of WWE? AJ Styles and Joe were seen as the best guys not in WWE for a decade. A DECADE. They are in WWE for less than a year. Namakmura is the big name from Japan. And who brought them all to Smackdown. Daniel Bryan! Vince McMahon took away his one true love, his ability to wrestle. Of course this would be a story of epic proportions, if Daniel wrestled on the outlaw Smackdown program.
> 
> Could you imagine John Cena brutalizing Daniel Bryan at WrestleMania turning on Smackdown after some sort of 3 on 3 match. Out comes Vince McMahon hands him the Red Shirt. Yes that is the Hogan moment. Great job WWE. The shocking yet still so predictable Cena heel turn. Everybody is a bit underwhelmed. Suddenly you hear Best in the World. That place would fucking explode. By God.


Of course they could sell their roots. It's just a massively cliched angle. Daniel Bryan will never be in a physical confrontation in WWE again so a few of your ideas blow up right there. No John Cena brutalizing him EVER. So no I can't imagine it happening.

Let's not forget that the relevance of the indies is even more niche than the WWE is and it isn't even close. At least when WCW did this they were on a somewhat even level The biggest most well known Indie in the USA is ROH and their TV viewership is like 10% of the WWE. Why would anyone want to make a show so outlaw that it doesn't appeal to 90% of it's already existing audience. It's almost like you want to turn SD into TNA in 2005. Even then you would still only appeal to 20% of the existing fan base.

Also attempting to start a feud over the colour of a title belt is asinine. I mean that Vince is crazy he's making title straps blue and that's where I draw the line. I'm cool with the giant corporate logo of this organization that I hate being on my title belts as long as the strap is black, because blue is just too far. Give me a break.

The theory of replicating an NWO type moment is great in theory. In practice it has been attempted before with better reasons and it failed miserably.

I like your idea, but everyone knows there is no war between the two There will never be a true war between the two because Vince won't let it work like that. We're also to believe that Vince(in kayfabe) didn't put clauses in peoples contracts to prevent this when deciding to put people in charge of his two shows. And also we're supposed to believe that if one of his shows went rogue he would just let it. I'm pretty he'd just get rid of the problem people and replace them.

off topic

How dare the WWE not allow a man to try to kill himself in a wrestling ring. Those evil McMahon's worrying about somebody's real life. I'd be pissed too if someone actively was trying to save my life and paying me six figures to let them.

Indies Forever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It could have worked 20 years ago. Oh Yeah it did. It hasn't worked since. No matter how much or how hard people try.


----------



## MrSmallPackage (Dec 21, 2012)

We live in a time where there are TWO women titles and they both look the best.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

fpalm

What next? Are they gonna make red uniforms for the Raw wrestlers to compete in and blue uniforms for the Smackdown wrestlers to compete in? This is beginning to look like some school shit.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

If they wanted the same title but slightly different for Raw and Smackdown they should have just kept it simple like this. They did it right with the Women's titles.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

As long as the champion doesn't change, I don't really care about the design. It's shitty anyway.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

Ratedr4life said:


> If they wanted the same title but slightly different for Raw and Smackdown they should have just kept it simple like this. They did it right with the Women's titles.


Yo, those look good. This is exactly what they should have done. Both of those belts look good, while giving enough distinction to be separated. The Universal title feels like it was made to be sold as a toy.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

ShadowKiller said:


> It'll probably be the blue version of the Universal belt, so something like this


That I don't mind because the gold blends in a lot better with the blue. The red on the Universal Title belt simply doesn't work because the red is over bearing. You don't just have red on the strap, you have it in the background of the W and because of this the gold doesn't stand out as well. Blue is a cool color as opposed to a hot color and thus it's able to make the gold stand out more. It actually looks like a championship belt, even if the belt itself is gimmicky (which can be annoying).

With the Raw tag team titles, the red works a lot better because the silver still at least stands out. It looks good and it brings it a lot of life. Gold and red simply doesn't go well together. It looks silly.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I think we may be reading a little too much into this...maybe that's just positive thinking though.*


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Can't believe the company don't realise the mistake they're making with all these changes.


----------



## Escobar (Oct 4, 2010)

Why couldn't they just make the main plates red/blue and not the strap? Just looks so tacky. Sick of it.


----------



## Piper's Pit (May 1, 2016)

ElTerrible said:


> Another opportunity to sync behind and in front of the curtain and turn a simple belt change into the next major angle in wrestling.
> 
> Every fan knows VKM made this decision, because he is pissed the Universal title is perceived as the weaker title and that the premium title should be on Raw. But unfortunately it does have a dumb name and no lineage. Daniel Bryan told everybody as much on Talking Smack. So what they should be doing is have Daniel Bryan and AJ Styles refuse the order to change the belt. The heel champ and the babyface GM of the Smackdown brand stand united. They simply won´t do it. Smackdown is better. Deal with it, Steph.
> 
> ...


Please stop. No invasion angle will ever work if Vince McMahon is involved.

The NWO is the only invasion angle to truly work because:

1. The core of the NWO was made up of genuine stars (Hogan, Nash, Hall, Savage). There are no more stars in wrestling under the age of 40.

2. It happened in WCW meaning Vince wasn't there to ruin it.


----------



## brewjo32 (Nov 24, 2015)

I still miss the "big winged eagle" and "the big gold" belts


----------



## CaptainCharisma20 (Jun 9, 2016)

maybe just maybe they could bring back the undisputed title belt back or completely change the design of the WWE title something reminiscent of the big eagle belt


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

AlternateDemise said:


> That I don't mind because the gold blends in a lot better with the blue. The red on the Universal Title belt simply doesn't work because the red is over bearing. You don't just have red on the strap, you have it in the background of the W and because of this the gold doesn't stand out as well. Blue is a cool color as opposed to a hot color and thus it's able to make the gold stand out more. It actually looks like a championship belt, even if the belt itself is gimmicky (which can be annoying).
> 
> With the Raw tag team titles, the red works a lot better because the silver still at least stands out. It looks good and it brings it a lot of life. Gold and red simply doesn't look. It looks silly.


 It will still end up looking like a toy.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nightrow said:


> fpalm
> 
> What next? Are they gonna make red uniforms for the Raw wrestlers to compete in and blue uniforms for the Smackdown wrestlers to compete in? This is beginning to look like some school shit.


You're a little late. 










:cole


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

It'd be astoundingly stupid to do this, given what the backlash to the Universal Title was, and how instantaneous it was. Which is probably exactly why they'll do this.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> You're a little late.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking more like attires that were red/blue from top to bottom. For Raw guys, their trunks/pants, elbow pads, knee pads, boots, wrist tape, all red and the same thing but all blue for Smackdown guys, if you get what I mean


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nightrow said:


> I was thinking more like attires that were red/blue from top to bottom. For Raw guys, their trunks/pants, elbow pads, knee pads, boots, wrist tape, all red and the same thing but all blue for Smackdown guys, if you get what I mean


I get it, but my post was intended to be a joke regardless.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

WWE thinks we're stupid 

"Gotta have blue titles for Smackdown and red titles for Raw, otherwise our audiences will get confused"



WWE being WWE I am hardly surprised to be honest.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

ellthom said:


> WWE thinks we're stupid
> 
> "Gotta have blue titles for Smackdown and red titles for Raw, otherwise our audiences will get confused"
> 
> ...


More likely it's actually so they have more belt models to sell.


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

if it happens then im fine with it plus change is away of life


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

ShadowKiller said:


> It'll probably be the blue version of the Universal belt, so something like this


That looks dope as shit. What's the issue?


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

The big W logo looks like shit anyway, changing its color will not be a big demage.

I say throw the belt to the garbage and bring something like this.


----------



## VampDude (May 24, 2011)

Yes, because blue hasn't been at all done (twice) before. 



















I bet the only change, would be to remove the word "HEAVYWEIGHT" and have it as the "WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP" instead of the "WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP" because the announcers don't know whether they're coming or going, if it's Monday, Sunday or Tuesday, the way they've been announcing the title recently. They don't know whether it's the WWE World Championship, or the WWE Championship. :grin2:

Also, Eddie Guerrero wasn't a heavyweight when he wore the (version 4) Undisputed Championship. So with the likes of Guerrero and Mysterio winning WWE Championships, it makes sense to have dropped the heavyweight moniker. Which since that point, "HEAVYWEIGHT" has always referred to the big gold belt that eventually got re-unified (like it was 2001 in 2014) and then eventually no longer exists (because 2016 wasn't 2002). :lol


----------



## Klucero1713 (May 21, 2015)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Lol people get really butt hurt whenever they change titles. How the hell does making it blue decrease it's prestige or make it no longer a "real world title"?


I agree... and if that was truly the case, then the real world title "lost it's prestige" long long ago. Not once, but twice...SMH























VampDude said:


> Yes, because blue hasn't been at all done (twice) before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow... im sorry, i just saw your post. i wouldnt have posted my last reply if i saw yours first. lol. 


but yeah... these exact two images popped in my head instantly when I saw people complaining about the possibility of the strap color being changed to blue. lol


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Even if they do re-design it it'll probably just be making the strap blue to counter the blazing red of the Universal Championship.

I'm just waiting for them to try re-designing the US and Intercontinental Championships because apparently every belt has to look damn near identical now. God forbid they look noticeably different and really stand out from one another. Nope, they all have to be pallete swaps.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Dont you fucking dare...


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

I just looked down at the WWE Championship me and my kids use when we wrestling and it dawned on me: let's be honest with ourselves and admit that a blue pallet swap on the WWE title for Smackdown is still ten times better than the fucking Spinner Belt ever was.

That's a belt was a bigger insult to the WWE Championship than anything; even the strawberry fruit roll-up.


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)

Spinner U.S. Title > Your Life

:frank3


----------



## AirVillain (Jun 5, 2015)

If they're going to change the belt, they should bring back a plated one.


----------

